# pkcs11.log ???



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2013)

Bonjour.
Depuis quelques jours, apparaît dans "ma petite maison" un fichier nommé (pkcs11.log).
A quoi sert ce fichier ?
Pourquoi n'apparaissait-il pas avant ?
J'ai essayé de le supprimer, mais il revient toujours.
Quelqu'un peut-il m'éclairer ?
Merci.
Cordialement.


----------



## ntx (17 Mars 2013)

pkcs11 est un logiciel de cryptographie. L'aurais-tu installé ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2013)

Je n'en sais rien, je ne sais pas comment il est arrivé.
Puis-je m'en débarrasser ?


----------



## pascalformac (18 Mars 2013)

Avant de voir SI tu dois t'en débarasser, ( car certains outils en ont besoin, cartes à puce par exemple)
 essayer de voir comment il est arrivé là

tu as peut etre utilisé  ou utilises un outil qui en a besoin 
(pour t'identifier  ou valider une operation)


----------



## Polo35230 (18 Mars 2013)

Un truc bête, mais tu as certainement dû le faire:
As-tu regardé (avec textedit par exemple) ce qu'il y a dans ce fichier.
C'est un log, il doit donc y avoir une trace (horodatée) de son utilisation...
Ça donnera peut-être une indication.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2013)

Quand j'ouvre le fichier, voici ce qui s'affiche sur mon écran:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/sd0op5owogf5xqi/Capture décran 2013-03-18 à 18.47.23.png
Le fichier semble vide, mais vous voyez ce qui s'affiche derrière.
Si je supprime ce fichier, il réapparaît, je pense, quand j'ouvre Firefox.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Mars 2013)

or il se trouve que firefox utilise parfois cet outil
( d'après ce que dit wikipedia)

j'ai pas fouiné le pourquoi
(probablement pour des raisons valables, sauf si c'est un bug bien entendu)

*edit sur un detail non lié*
poster un lien dropbox , pourquoi pas?
mais ca t'oblige à laisser la capture dans dropbox

Alors que tu as des tonnes de sites specialisés dans l'hebergement d'image
et certains retaillent l'image ET donnent les balises  pour forums afin de directement montrer l'image DANS le post , et en permanence

le "connu" imageshack est très encombré et parfois leeeeent

y en a plein d'autres


exemple avec  tinypic


----------



## Polo35230 (18 Mars 2013)

Si c'est en ouvrant Firefox que le fichier revient, il faudrait regarder dans les préférences de firefox (avancé---chiffrement--Périphériques de sécurité)
Si dessous, la procédure d'installation du module pkcs11 pour firefox.
Bon, c'est pas ce qu'on veut faire, mais si on peut l'installer, on doit pouvoir aussi le virer...
https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/PKCS11_Module_Installation

Tenir aussi compte de la remarque de pascalformac: Tu utilises peut-être ce module pour des paiements en ligne...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2013)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/203/capturedecran20130318a1g.png/

Voici un autre lien.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h45 ----------

J'ai l'impression que c'est lié avec le programme lecteur de carte "elD Viewer.app".
Si vous me dites qu'il n'y a aucun problème, c'est réglé, je garde ce fichier qui m'intriguait parce qu'il n'apparaissait pas auparavant.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h54 ----------

http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/9062/capturedecran20130318a1g.png


----------



## Arlequin (18 Mars 2013)

pareil chez moi

eid viewer en effet

tu peux jeter, il reviendra

rien d'important, ça n'explose pas


----------



## pascalformac (18 Mars 2013)

470 a dit:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/203/capturedecran20130318a1g.png/
> 
> Voici un autre lien.



psst , 470

tuto HYPER EXPRESS pour poster une image

*heberger une image en ligne
**Dans la fenetre de reponse macg tu cliques ca





et tu copies colles le lien

sauf que avec ton lien  au dessus ca passe pas*
mwaaarf

mais pourqioi donc les gens aiment ils passer par  imageshacque, lent , bourré de pub??
encore un mystère de l'informe à tics

ca passe pas parce que chez imageshaqueue ils font pas comme les autres
mais on a la soluce , chez eux cliquer
 embedded  / " forum" ou all forums

et on a l'image TROP GROSSE ( Regarde le debordement)
et avec leur promo en dessous)

Ah que je suis bien content de ne pas les utiliser...






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2013)

J'essaye de mettre en pratique ton enseignement.
Merci.
Mais ça nous éloigne de mon problème.
Comme l'a souligné Arlequin, je ne devrais pas me tracasser outre mesure avec ce fichier.
Ton avis.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Mars 2013)

2 e tuyau
sur les bons sites d'heberggement image il est proposé
-de retailler l'image
parfois dans le format optimal pour ...forums

ca permet de ne pas sortir du cadre

-dans d'autres cas macg retaille automatiquement
(ton image doit etre juste en dessous de la limite retaillage macg
(mais elle déborde)


  -dans certains cas des sites  proposent  de poster l 'image en  vignette
(qui sont des liens vers l'image grande taille si besoin)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2013)

Mais je vais essayer "tinypic".
Une chose est claire, la fréquentation de ce forum ne peut que nous faire progresser dans l'utilisation du Mac.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Mars 2013)

470 a dit:


> Une chose est claire, la fréquentation de ce forum ne peut que nous faire progresser dans l'utilisation du Mac.


j'espère que t'es payé pour dire ca
( reclamer AU MOINS deux bieres au prochain pot macg)


----------



## Arlequin (19 Mars 2013)

470 a dit:


> Comme l'a souligné Arlequin, je ne devrais pas me tracasser outre mesure avec ce fichier.



je suis d'accord que ça ne fait pas "joli" ce fichier qui se promène comme ça dans l'arborescence
je ne sais pas comment lui dire d'aller voir ailleurs
et c'est bien en rapport avec le signature (identification) électronique de ta carte d'identité via l'appli eId


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mars 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> je ne sais pas comment lui dire d'aller voir ailleurs


Poliment

--
bon maintenant plus serieux
ce genre de " placement" à cet endroit  n'est pas unique.
Quelques exemples standard classiques
Données Microsoft 
Données Appleworks
Journler
Dropbox

etc etc

des  fois on peut changer l'emplacement , des fois non
--
dans le cas présent  tous les fils web là dessus indiquent que ca revient et toujours là
FF et ou idE doivent avoir utilisé un code préécrit sans s'offusquer de ce detail


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2013)

MERCI à tous.
J'en resterai donc là. Je m'accommoderai de ce fichier.
Je n'ai cependant pas, personnellement, perdu mon temps en mettant ce sujet sur le forum.
Cela, m'a permis de faire un pas en avant dans la connaissance et la manipulation de mon Mac.
J'ose espérer que d'autres en ont également profité.
Amitiés à tous.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mars 2013)

oh le flatteur.
toi tu auras droit à 3 tournées lors d'éventuel pot macg.
Petit malin


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2013)

Ce n'est pas de la flatterie.
Car: "Flatter c'est trahir un peu".


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mars 2013)

alala , je lui indique des plans_ "j'me fé payer des pots"_ et il pinaille
Irrécupérable


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2013)

Je plaisante tout simplement.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h05 ----------

... et pour le pot, c'est à toi que je serais heureux de l'offrir.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mars 2013)

héhé t'as vu la super manip?
De la strategification que même larafabian ( l'immense stratège)  elle aurait pas pu voir venir.
un retournement facon partie de go
 le jeu de go , à la difference de l'autre jeu de stratégie, jeu d'échecs , permet des retournements foudroyants ( que le jeu d'échecs ne permet pas)

ps je n'ai aucun humour  (c'est connu) et donc impossible de le déceler chez les autres


----------

